# has anybody had experience of egg share at the london womens clinic darlington?



## wifeyforlifey12 (Mar 24, 2013)

hi just wondering if anyboday has had any experinence of egg sharing at the londons womens clinic in darlington? 
me and my husband have been trying for over 2 years no success so we went for test an discovered i was fine but my husband has a very low sperm count and poor mobility, we were told we would need icsi for the best chance of conceiving. 
we discovered this clinic offers reduced prices for egg sharing and would also love to help other people wanting to make their family complete. can anybody shead some light on what goes on if the clinics a good one anything like that its our only chance really as cant afford the £5000 without egg sharing 
many thanks and good luck to everyone.
Sarah xxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Sarah,
I went to the lwc darlington for egg sharing, If you want to know anything pm me x


----------

